

Ask HN: What code analyzers do you use? - george_b

I would like to know what code analyzers (static&#x2F;dynamic) you use. Do you run them locally, before pushing your code or remotely against pull requests? Thanks!
======
mindcrash
You mean code analysis like in terms of continuous QA on your source code? Try
Sonar ([http://www.sonarqube.org/](http://www.sonarqube.org/))

------
Avalaxy
ReSharper mostly, sometimes Visual Studio's code analysis functions.

